# To Overswing or Not?



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jan 14, 2017)

After 3/4 years of shocking golf I have developed a ridiculous overswing. In the last 3/4 months I have started hitting the ball as well as I ever have but do I stay with the overswing or try and sort it and maybe have another terrible year? &#129300;


----------



## jusme (Jan 14, 2017)

Owen_Thomas_14 said:



			After 3/4 years of shocking golf I have developed a ridiculous overswing. In the last 3/4 months I have started hitting the ball as well as I ever have but do I stay with the overswing or try and sort it and maybe have another terrible year? &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

In my opinion, to be honest no one can ever truly answer that. Too many variables, with that being said it would be difficult to play consistently with a big over swing. I had the same issue and fixed it with my iron play. It benefited me without a doubt. The same could not be said for my woods/hybrids. I have gone back to the partial over swing with them as I just play better with it. If I had the time and patience I would fix it as I believe theoretically it would improve my game long term, but I don't have that time and patience so I accept what works best short term.  

Depends largely on how big the over swing is and what impact it is having and more importantly what you want both from the game and are prepared to give to it for those outcomes


----------



## Lump (Jan 14, 2017)

Get rid, over swings require a huge amount of timing to get right. When your timings good, it'll give you distance, when your off you won't have a single clue what to do.

I use to have a huge over swing, miles long but so inconsistent. I've got rid of the over swing, lost a little bit of yardage but come down 10 shots on my handicap.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2017)

I've had a huge overswing for years especially in the driver and it's definitely caused me huge issues, especially in terms of consistency. When it's good, fine but if timing is off then it'll be a long day. If you can get rid. After 30+ years, it's something I am trying to reduce as I don't think it'll ever go for ever and to be honest it's soul destroying but I saw some results at Milford in the fog on December 30th with 38 points with 54% FIR and three others only a foot or so off the fairway.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jan 14, 2017)

My overswing is ridiculously long. Never intended for it to happen. I've never tried to hit it longer but it's crept into my game &#128514;. 

I go to the range twice a week now religiously and play at least once a week now so maybe time to sort it out?

I changed to an overlap grip from an interlock grip and that only took 3 weeks to completely bed in so I am kind of swaying towards sorting it out. 

What sort of drills will help if I do try and sort this out?


----------



## Lump (Jan 14, 2017)

Owen_Thomas_14 said:



			My overswing is ridiculously long. Never intended for it to happen. I've never tried to hit it longer but it's crept into my game &#128514;. 

I go to the range twice a week now religiously and play at least once a week now so maybe time to sort it out?

I changed to an overlap grip from an interlock grip and that only took 3 weeks to completely bed in so I am kind of swaying towards sorting it out. 

What sort of drills will help if I do try and sort this out?
		
Click to expand...

only way to say would be to see your swing.

Mine came from a taking the club way inside and not resisting the turn that ensued. 
A key swing thought for me was to resist the turn with my hips. Try it, you'll soon see you CAN'T swing anywhere near as far back.


----------



## the_coach (Jan 14, 2017)

Owen_Thomas_14 said:



			After 3/4 years of shocking golf I have developed a ridiculous overswing. In the last 3/4 months I have started hitting the ball as well as I ever have but do I stay with the overswing or try and sort it and maybe have another terrible year? &#63764;
		
Click to expand...

think maybes the first part of the first sentence indicates indicates that where the swing motion has been for a bunch of the time means the best answer lies in going to see the Pro 

for sure for now stick with what is giving the better results when out on the course 

- but assuming you in off season - now would be the best time to look at what the root causes of the real problems are and set about fixing them


----------

